# Happy Halloween Talk Cockatiels from dressed up Charlie!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

*Happy halloween Talk Cockatiels from me, Charlie and the budgies*














































*My favorite*


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Charlie looks lovely such a little poser


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Charlie looks lovely such a little poser


haha, thanks  He loved doing the halloween shots. How is it your the first one to comment  everytime


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im always on as im hooked :blush: and you give me an idea to do a signuture for halloween


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

How cute... =)


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Im always on as im hooked :blush: and you give me an idea to do a signuture for halloween


Haha I see, I am hooked to I am usually on all day either here or Talkbudgies 



tielmom said:


> How cute... =)


Thank you, he always loves to show off his cuteness


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Charlie is very cute! How old is he? I ask because he looks like a she. :blush:


----------



## busylittlebee (Sep 15, 2010)

Those pictures are cute, love them!


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you.
I have no clue on his age but I was thinking that he is not that vocal but he has lost his pearls I m confused.
He must be around 4-5 months now???


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

Charlie's pearls look similar to Nimbus's. I thought she was losing her pearls as well, but then she didn't and she's definitely a hen. I guess you'll know after the moult then.  Does Charlie sing at all? (Nimbus sings a little bit, but not nearly as much as a male would.)


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Clawsworth said:


> Charlie's pearls look similar to Nimbus's. I thought she was losing her pearls as well, but then she didn't and she's definitely a hen. I guess you'll know after the moult then.  Does Charlie sing at all? (Nimbus sings a little bit, but not nearly as much as a male would.)


Nope not at all. Charlie does not sing


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im sure cookie is trying to sing baby by justin bieber as it always on and its
all my pets song because my bunny is called baby


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> Im sure cookie is trying to sing baby by justin bieber as it always on and its
> all my pets song because my bunny is called baby


haha, talented


----------

